# my babies :)



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

my queen daisy!










diesel as a kitten










diesel as a grown up!










THE DIRTY STOP OUT LOOL


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

i wasn't expecting the last pic! haha lovely cats


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

_"Mummy what is that grey cat doing to the white one?????"_

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Me either!  stunning cats


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Oo-err! Lovely cats though


----------



## SuziSpooks (Mar 30, 2011)

Hehe the last pic also took me off guard i nearly choked on my coffee. Lovely pictures.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Swede bless love pics


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

thank you all! as it looks like i will be having kittens in the 9 weeks time i will keep you posted


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics  a couple of our lot do the last one to each other   but never to our queen cat :blink: :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:blush2: Caught in the act 
Fingers crossed for a happy outcome 
They are both beautiful cats. There's something so huggable about BSH cats, all that lovely plush fur :001_wub:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww they are gorgeous, typical man though .... sneaking up from behind!!! :lol:


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

defiantly a typical bloke!... he spends most of his time on his back with his legs in the air tho! lool 

and daisy only seems to appear when she wants a cuddle or food! (but in this case i think she wanted more lol)... aside from that she lives under my bed!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol the lil rudies! good luck!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Shayden said:


> defiantly a typical bloke!... he spends most of his time on his back with his legs in the air tho! lool
> 
> and daisy only seems to appear when she wants a cuddle or food! (but in this case i think she wanted more lol)... aside from that she lives under my bed!


I think what she's really saying is 'wake me up when you've finished'!!! :tongue_smilie:


----------

